# How much would a Four Legged fursuit cost? At Minimum



## Maruki (Feb 8, 2010)

We are quite poor, and I want to have a Fursuit for halloween!

What I am looking for is either a Cat or a Wolf Fursuit...Four legged, or I dont know...which is the cheapest? I need to know.


----------



## NXwolf (Feb 8, 2010)

Depends where you buy it.  I havn't seen a quad suit sell for anything less than $2000, so your talking a lot of money if that's the way you want to go.  I'm looking at one myself and may get one from www.beastcub.com.

It all depends on what your looking for in terms of quality.


----------



## xcliber (Feb 8, 2010)

If money is tight, then you probably shouldn't even consider a Quad-suit unless you intend to make it yourself.


----------



## Bir (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't make fursuits, only tails, but I know that fursuits aren't cheap. : / Up in the thousands. Beastcub makes some AMAZING quadsuits, though.


----------



## Maruki (Feb 8, 2010)

Er'

I was looking for something around under 200, but in the thousands? Nevermind, I cant even buy the materials for making one either.

Thank you all for telling me, now I am disappointed and sad.


----------

